# Ventures Coming To Casino Rama!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...and i have tickets!

only one original member. its bound to be a major disappointment but, for me, not going is simply not an option. they are the reason i wanted to play guitar, way back when.

-dh


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*65*

Live in Japan 65 is the main reason I wanted to play.................too bad its just the one original......which one?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya I was curious about which original member is playing as well.

I agree 100% about Live In Japan. The have some great albums, but the energy level and gritty production on the Japan album are great. It's like a greatest hits, but with better versions then the originals.


----------

